# "Pretty Girl Syndrome"



## Xaos (Oct 10, 2015)

If a girl is beautiful then from a very young age they will get a lot of attention, people saying "Omg you're so pretty and beautiful" constantly from being a small child. Then fast forward to high school where social status becomes important, and it's highly likely that the most attractive girls will automatically be given respect and in some cases authority and control.

Fast forward again a few more years to when they are say 21, they are constantly complimented, given job opportunities that the plain Janes may not get as easily. They've had their pick of the guys, often everything is paid for etc. Anyway to cut to the chase, I believe that all this "special treatment" fcuks with their head massively in many cases and makes them think the world revolves around them.

Is it just me or are the majority of girls who are over an 8/10 extremely difficult? The most attractive girl I've been in a relationship with literally thought that the world revolved around her. She was used to men telling her she's amazing all the time, used to men showering her with gifts and not daring correct her when she had done wrong, no matter how bad had it been.

Even though I'm a gentleman I'm also a traditional male, not one of these desperate snurges. I'd often be late, if she asked me to get her something specific from the shop, I might forget the Kale and Coconut water and just bring back pizzas instead. If she tried to manipulate me by saying she wanted to leave me, I'd just say "ok no probs"... go out with the lads, take something nice home and just wait for her phone call / text which was always within 24/48 hours.

Anyway because she was used to guys dancing to her tune and crying their eyes out when she dumped them, she didn't quite know what to make of me. She was constantly inventing problems from nothing, constantly being over critical with anything i did. And despite all this it was clear that i just wasn't that ar$ed, so in the end to get my attention she did / said things to hurt me. In her daft head, she must of disliked not being the one in control, so thought that if she hurt me, then she's the one in control. Didn't work, just fcuked her off and didn't look back.

So first of all what do you think about "Pretty girl syndrome" have any of you experienced it? Is it even worth dating the hottest girls? Or are we better off with a chubby 6/10 with low self esteem pmsl. It would be good to hear opinions of the women on here too.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

I think duranman has opened a new account :whistling:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Xaos said:


> If a girl is beautiful then from a very young age they will get a lot of attention, people saying "Omg you're so pretty and beautiful" constantly from being a small child. Then fast forward to high school where social status becomes important, and it's highly likely that the most attractive girls will automatically be given respect and in some cases authority and control.
> 
> Fast forward again a few more years to when they are say 21, they are constantly complimented, given job opportunities that the plain Janes may not get as easily. They've had their pick of the guys, often everything is paid for etc. Anyway to cut to the chase, I believe that all this "special treatment" fcuks with their head massively in many cases and makes them think the world revolves around them.
> 
> ...


 I benefit from "hot guy syndrome" so I dont mind.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

what is this madness??


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Smitch said:


> View attachment 119639


 Haha I literally lol seeing that after reading all that shite


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> It's why you should never go out with someone on looks alone it's nice to have someone pretty but what you want from a relationship is far more important in the bigger picture just my opinion of course coupled with the fact I have a face like a bag o smashed crabs means I'd never be in that position anyway lol


 this!

apart from the crab face part! im a 7/10 with make up on!


----------



## Xaos (Oct 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> I benefit from "hot guy syndrome" so I dont mind.


 Does that mean that you are a hot guy, or that you benefit from hot guys... because if you look anything like Cristian Bale in your profile pic, then either answer is completely acceptable.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Xaos said:


> Does that mean that you are a hot guy, or that you benefit from hot guys... because if you look anything like Cristian Bale in your profile pic, then either answer is completely acceptable.


 thats for me to know and you to find out hotstuff.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Lol your a knob.


----------



## Xaos (Oct 10, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Lol your a knob.


 Right that's it... this has really upset me, bullying me because I'm new? Hey?

I'm drastically upset. Where do I file a complaint?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Xaos said:


> Right that's it... this has really upset me, bullying me because I'm new? Hey?
> 
> I'm drastically upset. Where do I file a complaint?


 PM Banzi


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

This should ease your mind op..


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Humble brag thread FTW


----------



## Xaos (Oct 10, 2015)

DatGuy said:


> In other words op can't get a pretty girl


 Ah so you're Dat guy who comes in the threads to be negative.... get outta heya son


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Not all the beautiful women are difficult, have you ever considered that maybe is it something to do with your attitude?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I find most women I communicate with between 18 and 30 ( but it seems to eases off at around 27) act like spoilt madams, they want more than looks and physique from a guy it's more to do with his wallet, job, car house etc. I don't know what age ur looking at but i think it changes with age..iv got,friends in their 40s who have great figures and look stunning ( admittedly some have had work) but they wouldn't act like that even though they know they look great.


----------



## Xaos (Oct 10, 2015)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Not all the beautiful women are difficult, have you ever considered that maybe is it something to do with your attitude?


 Tbh mate, all bravado aside, I'm actually a good boyfriend when i want to be. Was really good to her, treated her like a godess in many ways. I was giving 90% and getting back 35%... apart from the sex... she was good in that department which kept me around. I'm not gonna lie and say I've been in a relationship with loads of hot women, I've only had a few "serious" relationships, but she was a cut above the rest looks wise, but also massively more difficult. So I'm only basing it on what I've experienced, and also similar opinions from friends.


----------



## Xaos (Oct 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I find most women I communicate with between 18 and 30 ( but it seems to eases off at around 27) act like spoilt madams, they want more than looks and physique from a guy it's more to do with his wallet, job, car house etc. I don't know what age ur looking at but i think it changes with age..iv got,friends in their 40s who have great figures and look stunning ( admittedly some have had work) but they wouldn't act like that even though they know they look great.


 Yeah this one is in her late 30's, I know most have calmed down by then, but she certainly hadn't


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Xaos said:


> Yeah this one is in her late 30's, I know most have calmed down by then, but she certainly hadn't


 Oh..in which case it must all be your fault :001_tt2:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Xaos said:


> Tbh mate, all bravado aside, I'm actually a good boyfriend when i want to be. Was really good to her, treated her like a godess in many ways. I was giving 90% and getting back 35%... apart from the sex... she was good in that department which kept me around. I'm not gonna lie and say I've been in a relationship with loads of hot women, I've only had a few "serious" relationships, but she was a cut above the rest looks wise, but also massively more difficult. So I'm only basing it on what I've experienced, and also similar opinions from friends.


 Then, I guess you should start to hang out with different women mate, until you find the one that gives you 100%


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Makes sense, but how many relationships have you had with an 8-10/10?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Xaos said:


> Does that mean that you are a hot guy, or that you benefit from hot guys... because if you look anything like Cristian Bale in your profile pic, then either answer is completely acceptable.


 Do you like Hot Guys?

Can I interest you in some back door action?


----------



## Xaos (Oct 10, 2015)

Plate said:


> Makes sense, but how many relationships have you had with an 8-10/10?


 Just the one in that range, she was about a 9. Apart from her the next best looking was a 7.5, but actually had a soul :thumb:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Xaos said:


> Just the one in that range, she was about a 9. Apart from her the next best looking was a 7.5, but actually had a penis :thumb:


----------



## Xaos (Oct 10, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Do you like Hot Guys?
> 
> Can I interest you in some back door action?


 I'm still feeling flustered from when Banzai called me "hotstuff"

I'm kinda holding out for him, but if that doesn't work out then i'll know where to come


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

One mans 10 is another mans 2.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

PaulB said:


> One mans 10 is another mans 2.


 True, but still, there are some women that are a 10 for everyone. (or at least a 9)


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

IronJohnDoe said:


> True, but still, there are some women that are a 10 for everyone. (or at least a 9)


 Such as?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Problem with pretty girls

Every guy try to f**k her when she its no with you ?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Bignath4607 said:


> It's why you should never go out with someone on looks alone it's nice to have someone pretty but what you want from a relationship is far more important in the bigger picture just my opinion of course coupled with the fact I have a face like a bag o smashed crabs means I'd never be in that position anyway lol


 You haven't got a face like smashed crabs. Shurrup.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

No pictures yet ? wtf


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Xaos said:


> If a girl is beautiful then from a very young age they will get a lot of attention, people saying "Omg you're so pretty and beautiful" constantly from being a small child. Then fast forward to high school where social status becomes important, and it's highly likely that the most attractive girls will automatically be given respect and in some cases authority and control.
> 
> Fast forward again a few more years to when they are say 21, they are constantly complimented, given job opportunities that the plain Janes may not get as easily. They've had their pick of the guys, often everything is paid for etc. Anyway to cut to the chase, I believe that all this "special treatment" fcuks with their head massively in many cases and makes them think the world revolves around them.
> 
> ...


 8 or 10 is too young for you OP.


----------



## wardz (Aug 19, 2008)

All woman are hard work in there own individual ways, doesn't matter if there 9/10 or 3/10


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Bignath4607 said:


> Be good for modelling ....... Balaclavas tho


 https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://blogs.warwick.ac.uk/images/rbotoole/2006/08/08/006small.jpg%253FmaxWidth%253D800%2526maxHeight%253D600&imgrefurl=http://blogs.warwick.ac.uk/rbotoole/gallery/food/?thumbnailSize%3DSmall&h=600&w=800&tbnid=eJ6jdUJJEQeJpM:&docid=wqKM8d0W0mpALM&hl=en-gb&ei=CGqRVpWdCYe1a-assegO&tbm=isch&client=safari&ved=0ahUKEwiVwavBxZ3KAhWH2hoKHWZWDO0QMwggKAQwBA

Hehe.....herrrumph.....soz...hehe


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

latblaster said:


> View attachment 119641


 Thank you.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> Such as?


 Monica Bellucci (young version)

she got a age now, but surely she used to be one of the most beautiful women in the world (and I'm into blondes but still she's a 10)


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Monica Bellucci (young version)
> 
> she got a age now, but surely she used to be one of the most beautiful women in the world (and I'm into blondes but still she's a 10)


 Agree with what you are saying, there are just some women that are beyond the scope of the standard 1-10 test.

It's like Einstein taking an IQ exam.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Smitch said:


> View attachment 119639


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Dont give a fk about the face, this is all i want to see


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Dont give a fk about the face, this is all i want to see
> 
> View attachment 119647


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

All women are beautiful upside down


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Brook877 said:


> This should ease your mind op..


What the f**k was that lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

lewdylewd said:


> The best girls are hot girls who don't know they are hot.
> 
> You get plenty of hot girls who pretend that they don't know it, *but you do get the odd hot girl who truly doesn't know it. *


 yes, and you get them pregnant and trap them.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

PaulB said:


> One mans 10 is another mans 2.











10/10 would.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Xaos said:


> If a girl is beautiful then from a very young age they will get a lot of attention, people saying "Omg you're so pretty and beautiful" constantly from being a small child. Then fast forward to high school where social status becomes important, and it's highly likely that the most attractive girls will automatically be given respect and in some cases authority and control.
> 
> Fast forward again a few more years to when they are say 21, they are constantly complimented, given job opportunities that the plain Janes may not get as easily. They've had their pick of the guys, often everything is paid for etc. Anyway to cut to the chase, I believe that all this "special treatment" fcuks with their head massively in many cases and makes them think the world revolves around them.
> 
> ...


 There's some truth to this, but it sounds like you were going out of your way to be a d1ck as well tbh mate. Life is much is easier when you just let them think that they're the one calling the shots.

I'll let my mrs have her way with all the little things that I can't be ar$ed debating, but when it comes to the big things that really matter... what I say goes! End of. :cool2:


----------



## snuden (Aug 26, 2010)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Brook877 said:
> 
> 
> > Such as?


 Monica Bellucci (young version)

she got a age now, but surely she used to be one of the most beautiful women in the world (and I'm into blondes but still she's a 10)










She is still a 10+


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

snuden said:


> Monica Bellucci (young version)
> 
> she got a age now, but surely she used to be one of the most beautiful women in the world (and I'm into blondes but still she's a 10)
> 
> ...


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

Archaic said:


> There's some truth to this, but it sounds like you were going out of your way to be a d1ck as well tbh mate. Life is much is easier when you just let them think that they're the one calling the shots.
> 
> I'll let my mrs have her way with all the little things that I can't be ar$ed debating, but when it comes to the big things that really matter... what I say goes! End of. :cool2:


 ++++ Agree,

fake control loss = major control  of course just getting on is always the best HOWEVER, when it really matters you need to get your way / or be single or unhappy!


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Xaos said:


> If a girl is beautiful then from a very young age they will get a lot of attention, people saying "Omg you're so pretty and beautiful" constantly from being a small child. Then fast forward to high school where social status becomes important, and it's highly likely that the most attractive girls will automatically be given respect and in some cases authority and control.
> 
> Fast forward again a few more years to when they are say 21, they are constantly complimented, given job opportunities that the plain Janes may not get as easily. They've had their pick of the guys, often everything is paid for etc. Anyway to cut to the chase, I believe that all this "special treatment" fcuks with their head massively in many cases and makes them think the world revolves around them.
> 
> ...


 This is seriously utter bulls**t...You are going to tar every above the norm attractive girl with the same brush because you happened to find someone completely deluded.

Your ex could have been a complete horse but could easily have had the same mental capacity and thought she was the brightest diamond of the lot. A person isn't solely made up or their looks, personality speaks volumes.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Like I already said some women are just a universal 10/10 without discussion, and, yes, Monica Bellucci (young version) for example is defo one of them










plus she always had a great "personality" by the way


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Like I already said some women are just a universal 10/10 without discussion, and, yes, Monica Bellucci (young version) for example is defo one of them


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Brown eyes = a minus score in my book, I just don't like women with brown eyes. Dark hair and blue eyes then yes, now ya talking.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Brown eyes = a minus score in my book, I just don't like women with brown eyes. Dark hair and blue eyes then yes, now ya talking.


 I love brown eyes on women, all three of them.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Watch hot/crazy matrix on YouTube, it'll explain this whole thread!


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Smitch said:


> View attachment 119639


 I was still laughing at this after reading through to page 3... Actual Lol's everytime I see it :lol:


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Xaos said:


> So first of all what do you think about "Pretty girl syndrome" have any of you experienced it? It would be good to hear opinions of the women on here too.


 As an 8/10 I could have been at serious risk of "pretty girl syndrome" if it wasn't for my good fortune in being really quite an ugly duckling until I was about 15.

Notsrs.

Srs.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Lotte said:


> I was still laughing at this after reading through to page 3... Actual Lol's everytime I see it :lol:


 Same here :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Lotte said:


> I was still laughing at this after reading through to page 3... Actual Lol's everytime I see it :lol:


 Class meme isn't it.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

In my experience since leaving university at least the hottest girls have always been the easiest to get along with and approachable in bars and clubs . It's a minor thing ,but if I ever need face to face customer service I will also go to the fittest one and not simply for eye candy but in my experience they interact better with men anyway than plainer girls and are more helpful.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> Late bloomers are the best


 Now that's a line iv never heard..... :lol:


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Short version please mate


----------



## Xaos (Oct 10, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> This is seriously utter bulls**t...You are going to tar every above the norm attractive girl with the same brush because you happened to find someone completely deluded.
> 
> Your ex could have been a complete horse but could easily have had the same mental capacity and thought she was the brightest diamond of the lot. A person isn't solely made up or their looks, personality speaks volumes.


 I've not tarred everyone with the same brush, I'm just sharing my personal experiences and asking people to share their experiences also. I even ask for female input, because you may have experience with this type of girl in different types of relationships, eg friendships or for some, possibly even relationships


----------



## Xaos (Oct 10, 2015)

Lotte said:


> As an 8/10 I could have been at serious risk of "pretty girl syndrome" if it wasn't for my good fortune in being really quite an ugly duckling until I was about 15.
> 
> Notsrs.
> 
> Srs.


 Well you'll probably be ok :thumbup1:

I also like girls who are really pretty but were chubby and have only just lost the weight.

Notsrs.

Srs. B)


----------



## Xaos (Oct 10, 2015)

Tag said:


> Short version please mate


 Ok.... are the best looking girls all psychopaths?


----------



## Xaos (Oct 10, 2015)

Archaic said:


> There's some truth to this, but it sounds like you were going out of your way to be a d1ck as well tbh mate. Life is much is easier when you just let them think that they're the one calling the shots.
> 
> I'll let my mrs have her way with all the little things that I can't be ar$ed debating, but when it comes to the big things that really matter... what I say goes! End of. :cool2:


 I wasn't being going out of my way to be a dick tbh, i just knew she was using me and whenever she dumped me or whatever i just wouldn't give her the desperation she craved. And yeah i do agree that sometimes you have to let them think that they are in control. One time with a girlfriend we were getting houmous, I wanted some nice white pitta breads to toast and dip in it. She wanted wholemeal pitta, I decided that i'd let her make the decision (despite knowing that white pitta is better with houmous)


----------



## GymClassHero (Mar 23, 2015)

Xaos said:


> If a girl is beautiful then from a very young age they will get a lot of attention, people saying "Omg you're so pretty and beautiful" constantly from being a small child. Then fast forward to high school where social status becomes important, and it's highly likely that the most attractive girls will automatically be given respect and in some cases authority and control.
> 
> Fast forward again a few more years to when they are say 21, they are constantly complimented, given job opportunities that the plain Janes may not get as easily. They've had their pick of the guys, often everything is paid for etc. Anyway to cut to the chase, I believe that all this "special treatment" fcuks with their head massively in many cases and makes them think the world revolves around them.
> 
> ...


Strong case here OP. Whilst not all hot girls are like this - some pretty girls I know are very nice - I'd say atleast some are affected with what you call 'pretty girl syndrome' and will try to walk all over and take advantage of betas blinded by their beauty.

Fortunately for me I'm a strong 9/10 so I don't have this issue...


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

If it has wheels or t!ts it's gonna give you sh!t...and cost you money!

So you might as well go for them hot ones.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Every man should rate his own woman as a 10 or what's point being with her if you think you can do better?

I'd rate my misses as a 10 well I see her that way anyway.

Tho some of what op says is true she gets a lot of attention and she can be a right pain in the ass but I wouldn't change her for the world.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I find most women I communicate with between 18 and 30 ( but it seems to eases off at around 27) act like spoilt madams, *they want more than looks and physique from a guy it's more to do with his wallet, job, car house etc.* I don't know what age ur looking at but i think it changes with age..iv got,friends in their 40s who have great figures and look stunning ( admittedly some have had work) but they wouldn't act like that even though they know they look great.


 Jerry Hall & Rupert Murdoch?? The sign of insanity


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Above average genetics may provide a helping hand to boost egotism but I think materialism is more to blame. Lots of girls these days seem to respect money and things more than anything else, whether this is the newest coolest clothes, shoes and accessories or a fast flashy car. It's the time we live in I'm afraid and it's not just girls, most people now worship objects and vapid celebrities while communicating to people through computer interfaces more than they do in real life... our humanity is being flushed down the toilet.

By just having a look around you will witness the silence between people queuing at the bus stop, playing on their iPhones, pretending the person next to them isn't there, witness how neighbors now keep to themselves and there's no community feeling anymore. Genuine friendships are on the way out to be replaced by electronic communication: I know this sounds like hypocrisy as I write this on a website forum to a bunch of people I have never met before, however...


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

If you think pretty girls are bad, you should see what pretty girls studying in Oxford are like. Not only have they been told their entire lives that they're beautiful, but they've also been told all of their adult lives that they're intelligent and brilliant..


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

MissMartinez said:


> You don't rate someone a 10 just because it's the best you could get. It's proportional to your own attractiveness to. If you're a 1 you're not getting a 10.
> 
> In most cases If a girls a 5 she's not going to get a guy whose a 10 and vice Versa unless she's rich and generous. People hover around their own rating + or minus a couple.


 Are you sure it's + - 2


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

God I sound old. Looks fade guys. My current partner is not my type looks wise but we're getting married. She's great in bed, kind caring and has a great personality for me that's a 10 any day over someone that's just aesthetically pleasing on the eye!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> God I sound old. Looks fade guys. My current partner is not my type looks wise but we're getting married. She's great in bed, kind caring and has a great personality for me that's a 10 any day over someone that's just aesthetically pleasing on the eye!


 but you are physically attracted to her?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> God I sound old. Looks fade guys. My current partner is not my type looks wise but we're getting married. She's great in bed, kind caring and has a great personality for me that's a 10 any day over someone that's just aesthetically pleasing on the eye!


 'Not my type' 'we're getting married' .....lol oh!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> You don't rate someone a 10 just because it's the best you could get. It's proportional to your own attractiveness too. If you're a 1 you're not getting a 10.
> 
> In most cases If a girls a 5 she's not going to get a guy whose a 10 and vice Versa unless she's rich and generous. People hover around their own rating + or minus a couple.


 I'm buggered on this...I don't get all the numbers....so I might be a 1 looking at 12s mehhhh


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

guvnor82 said:


> Every man should rate his own woman as a 10 or what's point being with her if you think you can do better?
> 
> I'd rate my misses as a 10 well I see her that way anyway.
> 
> Tho some of what op says is true she gets a lot of attention and she can be a right pain in the ass but I wouldn't change her for the world.


 That's nonsense. Pretty much no one would be in a relationship if all they settled for was 10's in their eyes.

I mean you can convince yourself that your average girlfriend is a 10 if you want I guess. I'm too realistic.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> but you are physically attracted to her?


 I wasn't at first but thought I'd give the second date a go as had my fair share of brain dead barbie's and now the whole package personality, brains, caring considerate etc means I am. She even said I wasn't her type either when we first met lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> 'Not my type' 'we're getting married' .....lol oh!


 coming from the 50 plus probably never married man hater. Lol


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Personally in my current job I hate serving the majority of "fit" girls. Sense of entitlement is through the roof and they kick off at every little issue or it taking to long in there opinion.

"You need more staff iv been waiting ages" "Yep you will of done it's Christmas Eve...."

Used to work in a bar and some where horrible

best looking girl iv ever dated was lovely but a bit immature

Biggest problem can be behaviours of both people. If you know you are punching you can end up being a bit of a lapdog which can end up being expected by the partner. You end up thinking "the looks aren't worth this s**t"


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> coming from the 50 plus probably never married man hater. Lol


 Nearly 51 actually...not too much plus!! Married 26 years ...currently being amused by a 35 yr old......no hate.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Nearly 51 actually...not too much plus!! Married 26 years ...currently being amused by a 35 yr old......no hate.


 Nearly all your posts hate on men! I value your opinion on my marriage as much as I would Joseph fritzels on raising kids


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Nearly 51 actually...not too much plus!! Married 26 years ...currently being amused by a 35 yr old......no hate.


 Cougar


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Nearly all your posts hate on men! I value your opinion on my marriage as much as I would Joseph fritzels on raising kids


 I don't hate on men....I prefer them to women a lot of my posts say that too...but u obvs don't read that bit....ok...so u choose to fight when I was only playing....but go ahead.

u wrote that ur wife wasn't ur type ....nice..bet she feels great about that....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

superpube said:


> Cougar


 Allegedly


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> If you think pretty girls are bad, you should see what pretty girls studying in Oxford are like. Not only have they been told their entire lives that they're beautiful, but they've also been told all of their adult lives that they're intelligent and brilliant..


 Go to Fuzzy Ducks intelligence levels go right out the window then. I seriously loved my uni days in Oxford.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> You don't rate someone a 10 just because it's the best you could get. It's proportional to your own attractiveness too. If you're a 1 you're not getting a 10.
> 
> In most cases If a girls a 5 she's not going to get a guy whose a 10 and vice Versa unless she's rich and generous. People hover around their own rating + or minus a couple.


 what do you rate yourself?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I think the OP is a gross generalisation and so painfully shallow...perhaps that's the reason behind having found someone with little depth?

I've known many stereotypically beautiful women (and men) who have severe self esteem issues due to others only valuing them for their looks and not who they are as a person, making them feel worthless in every other way. A couple I know had severe eating disorders and were painfully self conscious. Many of these girls didn't believe they looked good because men intentionally avoided them...perhaps because they thought the girls were out of their league or maybe they thought what the OP thinks and misjudged them. If someone spends their life being valued and judged on their looks alone, they can feel pretty undervalued, lonely and only liked for one thing.

I'm sure there are some very beautiful women with big egos, but there are also many with severe self esteem issues and beautiful souls. Same goes for men. Although this is something usually said to children...'you can't judge a book by its cover'.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Being beautiful and being attractive are very different things too.

Give me a girl who's relaxed about the way she looks (but takes care of herself), will happily eat a takeaway, treats people well and will have a good laugh rather than than some fake tanned, fake boobed, self obsessed, TOWIE wannabe who puts on half a stone every time she does her makeup.

Edit - the takeaway comment was because I actually know women who bring carrot sticks and low calorie dip to our pad when our lass and I have a takeaway night.


----------



## A4RON (Apr 19, 2010)

10+ years after leaving school, it seems the most popular/hottest girls from my year are now f****d up, on crack or generally not that flash anymore, while quite a few of the bookworms/geeks - who were bullied or neglected - have developed into sophisticated gorgeous women, with beautifully toned natural bodies and them perky t!tt!es.

Nice.


----------



## Rhino613 (Mar 8, 2016)

Not to sound like an old fart!!! But I don't think it's just a so called pretty girl syndrome!!!! I think it's a generation syndrome!!!! Both girls and boys of the current society seem absolutely hell bent on materialism ( looks, money, status etc)!!!! It's just a sign of the times!!!!

I blame ****witts like Jordan and all the other Hello magazine monkeys famous for just being famous!!!!!!! Just my opinion though!!!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Close to a 6 prob


 Don't be so modest.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

A4RON said:


> 10+ years after leaving school, it seems the most popular/hottest girls from my year are now f****d up, on crack or generally not that flash anymore, while quite a few of the bookworms/geeks - who were bullied or neglected - have developed into sophisticated gorgeous women, with beautifully toned natural bodies and them perky t!tt!es.
> 
> Nice.


 +1

Same here, might even say it works for both genders. For a lot of people who were ms/mr popularity in high school things generally went down the hill after high school. High school reunions can be quite interesting events. Usually the ones you had the least contact with before turn out to be the most interesting.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

richardrahl said:


> Being beautiful and being attractive are very different things too.
> 
> Give me a girl who's relaxed about the way she looks (but takes care of herself), will happily eat a takeaway, treats people well and will have a good laugh rather than than some fake tanned, fake boobed, self obsessed, TOWIE wannabe who puts on half a stone every time she does her makeup.
> 
> Edit - the takeaway comment was because I actually know women who bring carrot sticks and low calorie dip to our pad when our lass and I have a takeaway night.


 Comparing someone with a beautiful personality with girls who have fake tan and fake breasts etc is judging people on their appearance - 'TOWIE wannabes' can have lovely personalities too.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Personally I'd rather have a girlfriend that is balanced, looks lovely, is kind hearted, good social skills, family orientated, career focussed, intelligent and affectionate, rather than a stereotypical girl that considers them self a 10/10 for looks but lacks substance.

i also find it a bucket load more attractive that my gf doesn't realise quite how pretty she is, than being the type that rates them self a 10. Everybody is somebody else's 10, it is just finding that person who sees past the 'faults' and sees the best of you. If everyone was a 10 the world would be quite boring.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Simon 88 said:


> Go to Fuzzy Ducks intelligence levels go right out the window then. I seriously loved my uni days in Oxford.


 What's Fuzzy Ducks? Is that an undergrad thing?

BTW oxford girls aren't really intelligent (nor are the guys); they just think they are.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

When I read the OP a tiny proportion a couple of girls I know came to mind and then I realised they are a tiny proportion of the girls I know, so I think it's a bit of a generalisation. One of the girls however was my first real gf when I was 18, I was completely infatuated with her and basis of my 95% of the attraction was in her looks (think the other five was that her Dad was loaded so that came with a few perks :whistling: ). But she was dull, could be very nasty, spoilt, neurotic, dramatic and spoke to her parents like sh!t (big no-no for me in a girl). Anyway big lesson learned, never had gf like that since, but I can see lads my age in the same trap now and they I pity them as they know no better.

Completely agree with @Simon 88 above. I can never last if your partner is attractive but vacuous and shallow. My gf now is sweet, humble, attractive and very thoughtful. Looking at some photos she only really became a looker when she was 23/24 (only 27 now) so I think that makes her very grounded. And she says I'm her 10, but I tell her to behave as I'm only 7/8 depending on what kind of day I'm having :whistling:


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Goranchero said:


> +1
> 
> Same here, might even say it works for both genders. For a lot of people who were ms/mr popularity in high school things generally went down the hill after high school. High school reunions can be quite interesting events. Usually the ones you had the least contact with before turn out to be the most interesting.


 21 years after leaving high school, that is definitely the case.

The geeks/nerds generally became very attractive and are still holding up well, male and female.

The "hot" and popular teens are now mostly haggard, slack and overweight.

Like all nerds, I'm enjoyingmy revenge.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> What's Fuzzy Ducks? Is that an undergrad thing?
> 
> BTW oxford girls aren't really intelligent (nor are the guys); they just think they are.


 Haha it used to be on a Wednesday in O2.

got voted as the easiest event for a guy to hook up with a girl by FHM magazine during my time at uni.

hAha I beg to differ on the intelligence statement, I'd like to think I'm fairly smart.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Close to a 6 prob
> 
> you? In before a 10


 10.5 but open to 6+


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

EctoSize said:


> When I read the OP a tiny proportion a couple of girls I know came to mind and then I realised they are a tiny proportion of the girls I know, so I think it's a bit of a generalisation. One of the girls however was my first real gf when I was 18, I was completely infatuated with her and basis of my 95% of the attraction was in her looks (think the other five was that her Dad was loaded so that came with a few perks :whistling: ). But she was dull, could be very nasty, spoilt, neurotic, dramatic and spoke to her parents like sh!t (big no-no for me in a girl). Anyway big lesson learned, never had gf like that since, but I can see lads my age in the same trap now and they I pity them as they know no better.
> 
> Completely agree with @Simon 88 above. I can never last if your partner is attractive but vacuous and shallow. My gf now is sweet, humble, attractive and very thoughtful. Looking at some photos she only really became a looker when she was 23/24 (only 27 now) so I think that makes her very grounded. And she says I'm her 10, but I tell her to behave as I'm only 7/8 depending on what kind of day I'm having :whistling:


 Your gf sounds almost identical to mine, I think mine herself would admit she has become more attractive since turning 23, she's 25 now. I think for her it was being free of education and having the money her job brings in to focus on herself a bit more.

She refers to herself as my fugly which is ironic as I'd say I'm punching.

My first gf situation was much like yours, I lived and studied in Finland for a year and met my first gf, a drop dead gorgeous girl whose mother was CEO of Nokia and she had everything given to her on a plate. A 60k euro horse being her 18th birthday present, she was the 'prettiest' gf I ever had, but the most shallow and ultimately the most spiteful.

Glad I've moved on and learnt that it takes a balance of internal and external beauty to win me over.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Simon 88 said:


> Haha it used to be on a Wednesday in O2.
> 
> got voted as the easiest event for a guy to hook up with a girl by FHM magazine during my time at uni.
> 
> hAha I beg to differ on the intelligence statement, I'd like to think I'm fairly smart.


 You meet a few smart people here, but on average people are not noticeably smarter than the average joe, and not nearly as smart as they want people to think they are.

Oh, I see, I just googled it, apparently they stopped running it due to complaints from the neighbours. There are a lot of feminist articles complaining about how horrible it is, so it must have been really good.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> You meet a few smart people here, but on average people are not noticeably smarter than the average joe, and not nearly as smart as they want people to think they are.
> 
> Oh, I see, I just googled it, apparently they stopped running it due to complaints from the neighbours. There are a lot of feminist articles complaining about how horrible it is, so it must have been really good.


 Trust me when I say this, it lived up to its reputation! Never an uneventful night there, and some of the fancy dress themes were simply outrageous.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Simon 88 said:


> Your gf sounds almost identical to mine, I think mine herself would admit she has become more attractive since turning 23, she's 25 now. I think for her it was being free of education and having the money her job brings in to focus on herself a bit more.
> 
> She refers to herself as my fugly which is ironic as I'd say I'm punching.
> 
> ...


 We live and learn mate. Funny thing is as infatuated with her as I was at the time, I wouldn't go near her now, too much frowning and sunbeds over the years and she's got a face like melted wellie. Hopefully you got a few lifestyle upgrades out of yours though whilst being a student!

When she's all done up I'd say I was punching, and she 'jokes' about it too. We went skiing the other week though and she's obviously in bulky clothes with a helmet and no make up and I told her she looked like a little boy. We also had one couple clarify we were a couple and not father and daughter :huh:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Reading this thread makes me glad i'm an old cvnt.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

EctoSize said:


> We live and learn mate. Funny thing is as infatuated with her as I was at the time, I wouldn't go near her now, too much frowning and sunbeds over the years and she's got a face like melted wellie. Hopefully you got a few lifestyle upgrades out of yours though whilst being a student!
> 
> When she's all done up I'd say I was punching, and she 'jokes' about it too. We went skiing the other week though and she's obviously in bulky clothes with a helmet and no make up and I told her she looked like a little boy. We also had one couple clarify we were a couple and not father and daughter :huh:


 Got to drive a Range Rover sport for nearly a year and a half. Beats the Clio I had back in England.

like you I wouldn't go near her now, she has ruined herself in my opinion (surgery) and just lives a jet set lifestyle and to date (she's 25/6 now has not done a days work in her life).


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Hera said:


> Comparing someone with a beautiful personality with girls who have fake tan and fake breasts etc is judging people on their appearance - 'TOWIE wannabes' can have lovely personalities too.


 We all do to an extent, it's human nature. The 'TOWIE wannabes' I mentioned are always the worst for it too, especially the younger ones.

I was trying to say that I find people being obsessed with looks an unattractive thing, and a good personality will always outshine it.

I'm very lucky in that I have it all in my wife. Looks, brains, great personality, respectful of everybody and has always been my best friend.


----------



## Rhino613 (Mar 8, 2016)

I am lucky I would rate myself a solid 4 (bulldog licking piss off a nettle springs to mind!!!) but my missus is a definite off the scale!!!!

Makes me so glad I don't have to suffer the single life again!!!! Especially in today's society....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> I benefit from "hot guy syndrome" so I dont mind.


 I wish u would stop this ..I have to squint through my fingers to read it!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> 10.5 but open to 6+


 I are a 5 at the most if I found out it wasn't fake tan might to a 6


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

richardrahl said:


> We all do to an extent, it's human nature. The 'TOWIE wannabes' I mentioned are always the worst for it too, especially the younger ones.
> 
> I was trying to say that I find people being obsessed with looks an unattractive thing, and a good personality will always outshine it.
> 
> I'm very lucky in that I have it all in my wife. Looks, brains, great personality, respectful of everybody and has always been my best friend.


 Fair enough...that makes sense...with vanity being a personality trait that you find a turn off. Tbh, I feel the same. Whilst I don't judge the personality of vain men, I find their vanity unattractive.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I are a 5 at the most if I found out it wasn't fake tan might to a 6


 you are a 5? bit generous


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I think the op has a point most very pretty girls are knobs same can be said for very hansome lads who pull all the birds too. Just an observation


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> you are a 5? bit generous


 Lol YOU


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol YOU


 just pm'd you a pic


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> just pm'd you a pic


 Backatcha


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

What a load of old bollocks this is!

There are plenty of ugly arrogant d!cks out there, OP just thinks too highly of himself so has decided that the women who knock him back are the problem.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Smitch said:


> View attachment 119639


 Three months on and this still has me in stitches.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

JUICE1 said:


> That's nonsense. Pretty much no one would be in a relationship if all they settled for was 10's in their eyes.
> 
> I mean you can convince yourself that your average girlfriend is a 10 if you want I guess. I'm too realistic.


 She pretty much was a 10 had blokes after her all the time. we've broke up sins I wrote this..... ........pretty sure I put the gory details in ma somewhere.


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

Xaos said:


> If a girl is beautiful then from a very young age they will get a lot of attention, people saying "Omg you're so pretty and beautiful" constantly from being a small child. Then fast forward to high school where social status becomes important, and it's highly likely that the most attractive girls will automatically be given respect and in some cases authority and control.
> 
> Fast forward again a few more years to when they are say 21, they are constantly complimented, given job opportunities that the plain Janes may not get as easily. They've had their pick of the guys, often everything is paid for etc. Anyway to cut to the chase, I believe that all this "special treatment" fcuks with their head massively in many cases and makes them think the world revolves around them.
> 
> ...


 Cool story bro , didn't read it though......too fu**ing long


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> I find most women I communicate with between 18 and 30 ( but it seems to eases off at around 27) act like spoilt madams, they want more than looks and physique from a guy it's more to do with his wallet, job, car house etc. I don't know what age ur looking at but i think it changes with age..iv got,friends in their 40s who have great figures and look stunning ( admittedly some have had work) but they wouldn't act like that even though they know they look great.


 bang on .

I wouldn't bother with a woman under 30. Broadly speaking, they got nothing about them


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> If you think pretty girls are bad, you should see what pretty girls studying in Oxford are like. Not only have they been told their entire lives that they're beautiful, but they've also been told all of their adult lives that they're intelligent and brilliant..


 If you think that's bad, you should see what pretty girls studying in Oxford who are also really good at tiddlywinks are like. Not only have they been told their entire lives that they're beautiful, but they've also been told all of their adult lives that they're intelligent and brilliant at tiddlywinks.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

People say I have a body and face like a Greek God sculpted out of stone. That's me in my AVI by the way.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> People say I have a body and face like a Greek God sculpted out of stone. That's me in my AVI by the way.


 It's looks like you've got birdshit on your chest.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes said:


> It's looks like you've got birdshit on your chest.


 That's decorative birdsh1t, smartarse.


----------

